# Information Needed



## Top (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a part Maine **** (assuming), that has hair that grows below its paws. I have never seen a cat that had fur/hair on the bottom of the their paws. Has anyone ever seen a breed that has fur on the bottom of its paws?

thanks


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I think your cat would be classed as a domestic long hair (medium?)
I have a male like that.


----------



## Top (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Most longhaired cats will get the "tufts," yes.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

I love tuffy toes! My Ragdolls & RagaMuffins have really long tuffs & my DMH has fairly long tuffs too. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

There was a cute black and white kitty at Petsmart a couple weeks ago who looked like she was dragging little tissues around with her. It was adorable.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Nya has tufty toes, but she gets litter stuck in them, so I have to sadly keep them trimmed


----------



## Danielle (Oct 19, 2005)

All my cats have that too  Love it! 
I quess it's to protect them in the wild for getting cold feet?


----------



## Top (Oct 20, 2005)

I have had cats all my life and this was the first one that had this. She is really funny when she goes scamping across the hard wood floors and slides every where.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Taralen our Norwegian Forest has the Cutest Tufts between her toes.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey do ya mind posting pictures? I'd like to see your cat.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My somali has furry feet too! I just love them!


----------

